# Eagles - Take it Easy - Gmaj or Cmaj?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The song "Take it Easy" by The Eagles has a main chord progression of: G - D - C

This can be interpreted in G major as I - V - IV
Or in C major as V - (II) - I, with the borrowed major II used as a passing chord

Also perhaps of relevance: the song ends with G - G7 - C, a strong authentic cadence in C major.

I hear the main progression as V - (II) - I due to the short duration and lack of metric stress on the D chord. What do you hear?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I hear clearly in G major. The lines usually start with D chord and end with a G chord. Also the last chord was E minor which is the relative minor of G.


----------

